# Kernel compilen?

## ^-Codemasta-^

Hi!

Alkso man muss ja bei gentoo seinen eigenen kernel compilen, schön und gut, nur hab ich sowas noch nie gemacht, und weiss nicht welche optionen ich da einschalten muss   :Rolling Eyes: 

kann mir da wer helfen?

möcht endlich mein gentoo benutzen  :Sad: 

/e: achso, wie kann ich von dem gentoo-install-shell den mbr von /dev/hda bereinigen? da is noch der lilo von meinem debian drin, den bekomm ich nicht weg ....

----------

## citizen428

Zum Thema Kernel kompilieren:

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Kernel-HOWTO.html

Zu LILO:

http://www.dslreports.com/faq/1727

----------

## ^-Codemasta-^

jo, danke, die anleitung für den kernel ist gut!

aber das mit dem lilo, den bekomm ich nicht mehr eg, da ich die debian-partitionen formatiert habe, kann alsom 'diesen' lilo nimmer ausführe und wegmachen ....

----------

## citizen428

 *^-Codemasta-^ wrote:*   

> aber das mit dem lilo, den bekomm ich nicht mehr eg, da ich die debian-partitionen formatiert habe, kann alsom 'diesen' lilo nimmer ausführe und wegmachen ....

 

Mit Windows 98 Bootdiskette starten und dort am Prompt "fdisk /mbr".

----------

## SNo0py

Oder einfach nachher den GRUB installieren, der installiert sich eh drüber!

mfg

----------

